# Custom Corner Desk



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

The veterinary clinic liked the custom cabinets and requested a custom computer desk to fit into a tight corner.

The desk was completed and delivered today!

I made it, like the cabinets, from 3/4 paint grade maple plywood. I brought it there in 4 pieces and assembled on site because they have no double doors and 3 narrow doors to fit through. It is on casters to keep the electrical panel "accessable" and I guess it makes it easy to clean the floor, too.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job fungku. really nice use of that corner. What is the dark work surface, painted?


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

joesdad said:


> Nice job fungku. really nice use of that corner. What is the dark work surface, painted?


Formica 

I think you can see the colour better in this thread.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*nice*

Very nice. If you don't mind. How much and how long did it take you to make it.?
Bobby


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> Very nice. If you don't mind. How much and how long did it take you to make it.?
> Bobby


I logged about 20 hours labour start to finish. Approx. $350 in materials.

It could have been quicker but I take a long time with the filler, sanding, priming, and painting.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

That's one well designed corner desk! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

very nice indeed. I too take a long time to fill and sand, fill and sand, and prime.
Bobby


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

well done, amigo....great job. the finishing touches on the edging really set it off. good on you....

smitty


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree very nice unit. Like idea of corner cabinet looks great. I too take lot of time on things want look good, as my wife remindsme every week wants know when her oak jelly cabinet gonna be finished. Afetr all I only work on when can weekends and days off,(been 4 yrs lol), she says Iam still waiting on it.Iam getting closer now just have to finish doors, and mount them and it finished. She forgets I been taking classes for Human Resource mgt. for past 5 yrs and have work around that, work , and bowling in fall through spring. Chevyll


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice corner unit.


----------

